# Is paper dangerous to budgies ?



## locarno (Dec 8, 2018)

Is paper dangerous to budgies ? We're talking about normal white paper. For example paper for printer.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

No. You’ll see them shred the paper, but instinctively they will not “eat” it.


----------

